# Arabic: Fully vowelized reading material on the web



## Anatoli

I tried to do a search with fully vowelled Arabic words on the web and only found links to Qur'aan (I posted it before), which is good but too hard to read for me.

I was looking for some silly  texts for kids or learners in MSA. Of course, thes search won't return any PDF files where the text is graphics image, not text.

Elroy posted this good resource in sticky Arabic resources:
http://www.fatwa-online.com/downloads/dow002/

I am looking for something similar but maybe stories, fairy-tales, etc in HTML, PDF or other formats.

EDIT:
Could you please change the title to?:
_Arabic fully-vowelled web reading resources?_


----------



## abusaf

تفضّل حبيبي


> http://www.icdlbooks.org/icdl/SimpleSearchCategory


Choose Arabic from the language list and a bunch of Arabic stories will come up. I think plenty of them are vowelized.


----------



## SofiaB

Abusaf,
It is a great link. Cherine and Elroy, will you add it to resources? What do you think?


----------



## elroy

SofiaB said:


> Abusaf,
> It is a great link. Cherine and Elroy, will you add it to resources? What do you think?


 Yes.   Abusaf, why have you hidden this treasure from us for so long?


----------



## abusaf

I actually used it a while back and then forget about it. And when I read Anatolis thread I immediately thought about it and searched for "arabic childrens books" and found it 

It should be in the resources for many languages, its a great site.

BTW: If you want more Arabic books, then this site:
http://archive.bibalex.org/mybook/browse.php?v=t
provides 186 Arabic e-books categorized by topic. Enjoy compadres.


----------



## SofiaB

This thread has many links and many not all have vowels.
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=161283&highlight=children


----------



## Anatoli

Great links, especially the first one, Abusaf! Thanks a lot! 

The second is a large colection but they doon't seem to be vowellised. There are great readers, anyway. I'll get The Arabian Nights (1001 nights) of it.

If you come across The Arabian Nights with vowels, please let me know.

I have this interesting link (with some stories about a guy called Joha), which I had some trouble using (it's virus-free, don't worry). It is a dual text Russian - Arabic but the Arabic fonts don't show in the PDF. Acrobat Reader is complaining about missing *TraditionalArabic-Bold* font, not sure if this is the system or Acrobat reader font.

The link is useful for Russian speakers learning Arabic (like myself). It has  also literal  translation of expressions and a short vowellised vocabulary (which is visible). As I can't see the Arabic fonts, not sure if they are vowelled.

http://www.franklang.ru/Joha_M.pdf


----------



## elroy

I can see them and they are vowelized.


----------



## Anatoli

Thanks, Elroy. I'll address the issue with the missing font, since this file must be a pretty valuable learning resource.

Here you can get the fonts:
http://www.arapca.com/download.htm


----------



## cherine

abusaf said:


> BTW: If you want more Arabic books, then this site:
> http://archive.bibalex.org/mybook/browse.php?v=t
> provides 186 Arabic e-books categorized by topic. Enjoy compadres.


Hi Abusaf, thank !
I knew about this project of the Bibliotheca, and kept looking for it with no avail !
Thanks for the link 


Anatoli said:


> The second is a large colection but they doon't seem to be vowellised. There are great readers, anyway. I'll get The Arabian Nights (1001 nights) of it.


Anatoli, there are some vowelized books on that site. Go to أدب (literature), and try to choose the books written by كامل الكيلاني he's a famous Egyptian author for children. Most of his books, if not all, are vowelized. And there are other books that are vowelized as well.

Thanks for an interesting thread   I hope all learners will benefit from it


----------



## Anatoli

I haven't found كامل الكيلان but I found heaps more under  the literature link, thanks Cherine 

Is كتاب ألف ليلة و ليلة - The Arabian Nights among them? (I find it hard to read some fonts and it would take me forever)


----------



## cherine

Yes Anatoli, from line 3 to 7 are all stories from ألف ليلة وليلة .
On line 11, the first book to the right is Gulliver's travel. You may like to read it if you already know the story, so that you'll be more able to follow the Arabic translation.

P.S. My line count is based on what appears on my screen (3 books per line).


----------



## Anatoli

Thanks again, Cherine


----------



## Anatoli

There are 2 bilingual - Arabic-English stories (vowelized) on this site:



 أذن سمراء ... أذن شقراء = Black ear ... blonde ear

and



 سوا سوا = Sawa Sawa


----------



## alajnabiya

These are wonderful links! Thank you.

The Palestinian school textbooks for all grades and all subjects except for English are available on this page as PDF files:

http://www.pcdc.edu.ps/textbooks/index.htm

You may find something there to help you. 

(I thought maybe someone would like to add this to the resources sticky too. They even have the handwriting practice books.)


----------



## Anatoli

This site has at least 3 sample articles - with audio, English translation (another version, which is word for word), normal Arabic text and fully vowelised and romanised transliteration.

http://www.naturalarabic.com/free_samples.php

It's a paid site, you need to pay if you want to download more but the sample pages are really good.

Note: to get the right functionalty and to be able to listen, you need to open it in MS Internet Explorer 6.0+


----------



## Anatoli

Princeton Online Arabic Poetry project:
http://www.princeton.edu/~arabic/poetry/

Read vocalised Arabic poems and listen. Very nice!


----------



## favq1

Hi,

I'm reading the Haywood & Nahmad's "A new Arabic grammar", by means of which I'm learning Arabic grammar.
However, I think I should also read texts, by means of which I can get used to Arabic phrase structure and gain vocabulary.
But I don't know where to start... I don't know where to find vocalized texts with translation, which I think that is the best way for a beginner to start.
What about reading the Qur'an with translation?
Any thoughts?

Thank you in advance.

*Mod note:*
*I merged this new thread to the previous one to keep the related material in one place. Please don't forget to search the forum before opening a new thread. Thanks *


----------



## Muwahid

Oddly enough Qu'ran was the easiest thing for me to start understanding, but it's simplistic yet complex (in grammatical structure, certain words, etc). It all depends on your goal of course, you wont find anyone speaking Arabic like in the Qu'ran, so although you'll be learning the most proper form of Arabic, I don't think you'll ever hear it outside of the Qu'ran.

One book that helped me a lot is Karin C. Ryding's _A Reference Grammar Modern Standard Arabic_ which has hundreds of vocabulary examples, and sentence structures which really get the mind working. It's a book you'll probably use everyday keeping in mind it's meant as a reference book.

And if your goal is everyday Arabic speech, I suggest checking out most common dialects which you'll find have big differences than MSA, in pronunciation, vocabulary, and sentence structure, which I would suggest the Egyptian, or Levantine dialects because of their frequency of use.


----------



## Su^

Hi!

As I was searching for fully vocalized Arabic texts with English translation I found this thread, and the most useful page for me was this: http://www.childrenslibrary.org/icdl/SimpleSearchCategory

- now I'm searching for something similar but preferably with audio files where I can listen to texts as well, of course it would be best with an English translation but as long as it is fairly basic it's alright.


----------



## jcpjcp

It is disappointing that there are not many vowelized books for such a great language like Arabic. We need many more vowelized books for non-Arab learners. I hope that Arabic Language instutions prepare such books and share on the net soon.

There are some books but almost all of them are not vowelized. Maybe native arabic speakers can read and understand these books easily but non-native can not read and understand easily.


----------



## إسكندراني

You will pick it up much quicker than you imagine, inshaAllah


----------



## Ibn Nacer

Hi,

Do you know any good stories/tales written in good Arabic? For example, what do you think of : كليلة ودمنة and ألف ليلة وليلة and رحلة ابن بطوطة or books of كامل كيلاني  ?

Merci.


----------



## Xence

كليلة ودمنة is without any doubt a masterpiece of Arabic classical literature. Highly recommended.
Books of Kamel Keilany, although they were designed for children, are perfect for a beginner's level in Arabic.

P.S: I would also mention this website which contains a huge collection of good reading :
http://al-hakawati.net/arabic/stories_Tales/index.asp


----------



## Ibn Nacer

Merci bien pour ton témoignage et aussi pour le lien.


----------



## Ibn Nacer

cherine said:


> Anatoli, there are some vowelized books on that site. Go to أدب (literature), and try to choose the books written by كامل الكيلاني he's a famous Egyptian author for children. Most of his books, if not all, are vowelized. And there are other books that are vowelized as well.


Justement il y a 120 livres de cet auteur ici : http://www.hindawi.org/contributors/82737073

Les textes sont vocalisés...

PS : Quand vous dites "_Go to أدب (literature), and try to choose the books ..._" vous parlez de quel site ?



cherine said:


> As for ألف ليلة وليلة, Ibn Nacer, it is commonly viewed as an intertaining text but not as a good source to learn or practice the language (especially MSA/fuS7a) because there's a lot of colloquial expressions in it.


Merci. Est-ce que les livres de كامل كيلاني sont meilleurs ? Peut-on s'en servir pour apprendre et pratiquer ?


----------



## cherine

Ibn Nacer said:


> PS : Quand vous dites "_Go to أدب (literature), and try to choose the books ..._" vous parlez de quel site ?


Je ne sais plus. Il paraît que les sites ont changé. Désolée. 


> Merci. Est-ce que les livres de كامل كيلاني sont meilleurs ? Peut-on s'en servir pour apprendre et pratiquer ?


Je pense que le "meilleur" est une question de goût, mais la langue est plus simple, et si je me souviens bien il n'y a pas d'usage du dialecte dans ses textes. Et comme Xence l'a recommendé, tu peux lui faire confiance. 


Xence said:


> Books of Kamel Keilany, although they were designed for children, are perfect for a beginner's level in Arabic.


----------



## Ibn Nacer

Oui tout-à-fait on peut faire confiance à Xence.

C'était juste par rapport à l'usage du dialecte que je voulais avoir des précisions car vous en aviez parlé.

Merci.


----------

